# How do I know my sling is in pre molt



## ARspiders (Nov 15, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I have seen a couple of pictures and youtube vids and I do understand how to tell a bigger T is in pre molt (dark bolt spot on the abdomen) but how can you tell if a sling is in pre molt?

I am asking this because of my B. Smithi slings, and as we all now B. Smithi slings (and maybe other slings too, i dont know) do have a dark spot on there abdomen anyway.


I am wondering if they might be in pre molt as they both  are burrowed and both haven't eaten (tried live small mealworms and pre-killed)

I am sorry if this is a  "dumb" question but I really would like to know how to tell if a B. Smithi sling is in pre molt, as in every youtube vid I see people say B. Smithi's are good eaters and I was told these B. Smithi slings where good eaters by the guy selling them.

I know I shouldn't be worried but since these are my first T's I actually kinda am and that combined with curiosity as in "could it be they are in pre molt" makes me asking this.

I hope my story makes sense or at least that you understand what I mean.

thanks,

Andrew


----------



## GG80 (Nov 15, 2015)

The dark spot on the abdomen is a patch of urticating hairs, it's not a sign of premolt. Most NWs will have this spot and it can be more easily seen in slings. When in premolt the whole abdomen will become darker as the molt is nearing. Eventually it will be almost black and if you shine a light on it, it will be shiny. This is how you know the sling is about to 'pop'. You'll know it when you see it .
As for the lack of eating, my B. smithi sling is a very bad eater. I have him since June '14 and he is only 1.5" DLS now. He molts every 3-4 months and usually only eats 2 or 3 times after that and then he fasts again until next molt so you shouldn't have anything to worry about unless the abdomen begins to look small. Just make sure there is constant access to water by providing a full clean water dish at all times and you should be good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Nov 15, 2015)

Darkened abd, sure -- and plump -- yes.  But truly, mine look like a grape about ready to burst -- sometimes abd is downright shiny looking and looks stretched to capacity.  It's one of those 'when you see it -- you will know it' dealies.  Your sling, imo, will just look different.  It's true they will also start refusing food, but I have had slings eat up to a day or two before moult -- this sign, ime, is more definite in juvies/adult Ts.  Some of mine also act more sluggist - less active.  But if he looks ready to pop and refuses a meal -- prolly quite pre-moult.

How did sling look before going into burrow?


----------



## cold blood (Nov 15, 2015)

B. smithi juvies/adults are great eaters...whoever said they were good eaters as slings was just trying to sell you smithi slings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARspiders (Nov 15, 2015)

ok thx everyone!

guess I might be overthinking it all and should more believe that they will eat when they need to


----------



## GG80 (Nov 15, 2015)

ARspiders said:


> ok thx everyone!
> 
> guess I might be overthinking it all and should more believe that they will eat when they need to


Yep. I'd say that most of us have been there when we started in the hobby . The most important lesson I have learned in my short time of keeping is that tarantulas know what they are doing and the best thing we can do as keepers is just let them be.
I know it's hard not to be overly concerned at the start but you will get to know their individual ways.

Welcome to the hobby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARspiders (Nov 17, 2015)

I am happy to say that 1 of the B. Smithi slings ate, I gave them both a small pin head cricket, and left it in over the night and this morning I saw no more cricket with Sling #1, the other sling has killed the cricket but didn't eat it, I left it in with the idea that it maybe killed it to eat later.


----------



## soundsmith (Nov 17, 2015)

ARspiders said:


> I am happy to say that 1 of the B. Smithi slings ate, I gave them both a small pin head cricket, and left it in over the night and this morning I saw no more cricket with Sling #1, the other sling has killed the cricket but didn't eat it, I left it in with the idea that it maybe killed it to eat later.


In my experience they will do that sometimes, I have a couple of LP slings and a pair of B. vagans slings that will often kill prey and then wander around a bit before coming back to actually consume it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Nov 17, 2015)

A cautionary bit of advice that I have learned is to offer prekilled prey left near the opening of the burrow/hide if a sling is suspected to be premolt.  That means that they have the opportunity to eat if they are interested but the prey can't hurt them if they are in heavy premolt or actually molting.  Crickets specifically can and will eat a molting tarantula and while molting there is no way for a tarantula to defend itself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARspiders (Nov 17, 2015)

Sana said:


> A cautionary bit of advice that I have learned is to offer prekilled prey left near the opening of the burrow/hide if a sling is suspected to be premolt.  That means that they have the opportunity to eat if they are interested but the prey can't hurt them if they are in heavy premolt or actually molting.  Crickets specifically can and will eat a molting tarantula and while molting there is no way for a tarantula to defend itself.


Hey thanks for the advise but after the information I got here it was pretty clear they where not in premolt.


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 17, 2015)

My slings go inside their dens, and close the entrance and don't come out. Then, after a while, they dig out ready for a meal. 
My LP sling was "hidden" for 2 weeks, and finally resurfaced WITH the molt in mouth and put it in the water bowl!
They are wired to protect themselves in times when they are molting so they go underground. Like said above, 
Pre kill the prey item and leave it near the den entrance. If it's hungry it'll find it and eat. 



ARspiders said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have seen a couple of pictures and youtube vids and I do understand how to tell a bigger T is in pre molt (dark bolt spot on the abdomen) but how can you tell if a sling is in pre molt?
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GG80 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sana said:


> A cautionary bit of advice that I have learned is to offer prekilled prey left near the opening of the burrow/hide if a sling is suspected to be premolt.  That means that they have the opportunity to eat if they are interested but the prey can't hurt them if they are in heavy premolt or actually molting.  Crickets specifically can and will eat a molting tarantula and while molting there is no way for a tarantula to defend itself.


This is great advice. I also do this.


----------

